# Audi TT RS 5-Cylinder TFSI Wins 2010 International Engine of the Year Award



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A jury of 71 leading motoring journalists from35 countries has voted the turbocharged 2.5-liter FSI in the Audi TT RS as the “International Engine of the Year 2010” in the 2-liter to 2.5-liter category.

The 2.5-liter unit in the Audi TT RS features both turbocharging and FSI direct gasoline injection technology, two of Audi’s core technologies, and marked a return to five cylinder engines for the brand with the four rings. With a displacement of 2,480 cubic centimeters, this engine produces 250 kW (340 hp) between 5,400 and 6,500 rpm and peak torque of 450 Nm (332 lb-ft) from 1,600 to 5,300 rpm.

* Full Story *


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a gorgeous piece of machinery


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Agreed. There's no sea of plastic coverings, just the engine in its glory with slight hint of carbon fiber to accent. It drives nice too.


----------



## JJimbott (Jun 24, 2010)

*...and if we save our pennies...*

might there be a chance to purchase one next year as some other threads allude to?...


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW!! That is a beautiful engine:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> It drives nice too.


And sounds _fantastic_ while doing so. Add me on a third as liking the way it looks in the TT-RS as well. It's refreshing to see an engine that's not all covered up in plastic.

-Tim


----------



## rocketrich (Jun 17, 2000)

*Will this engine show up in other Audi models?*

Folks, What are the chances that this engine might show up in a version of A4? I nice hi-po engine like this seems to me a potential candidate for a future S4, S5, or even perhaps the new R4. What do you think? I kind of like the idea of Audi going back to its heritage of turbocharged 5 cylinder engines and hope that more is in store for this award winning powerplant. :thumbup: Rich


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

i doubt they'd replace the 3.0 SC for this engine. Or they would of popped it in there in the first place. the 2.5 is basically a jetta/golf motor that has always lived horizontal so turboing it and putting it in the TT (which is an aluminum version of the jetta chassis) was very easy to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

rocketrich said:


> Folks, What are the chances that this engine might show up in a version of A4? I nice hi-po engine like this seems to me a potential candidate for a future S4, S5, or even perhaps the new R4. What do you think? I kind of like the idea of Audi going back to its heritage of turbocharged 5 cylinder engines and hope that more is in store for this award winning powerplant. :thumbup: Rich


Thus far no longitudinal mounting of this engine has been seen. You also have to think of the economies. This is a very limited production number unit with high relative cost. If it went into an A4 it would likely have a cost near RS 4 and that might be an odd car in the market.

R4 is another question and is so far out there it's kind of hard to pinpoint. It would be cool though.


----------

